# This Years Help 4 Heros match



## grumpyjock (Feb 25, 2011)

Where and when?

Any thoughts and venues?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this a forum thing? Would be interested in playing, was thinking of doing a longest day for the charity.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 26, 2011)

Where and when?

Any thoughts and venues?
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere north of London so that it's somewhat central for people??  I'd recommend Luton Hoo again.........

Anytime for me.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 26, 2011)

That would do me. It was a fine day last time.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 26, 2011)

Are you listening RickG??


----------



## rickg (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll drop by Luton Hoo and see if they are interested again.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 27, 2011)

fair a squf.
will get some sellables in again.
keep selling them at all our meets.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 27, 2011)

Personally, I'd rather go for somewhere different.
Luton Hoo, been there seen it done it.

And if you move it further north, you would get alot more from the Leeds/yorkshire area.

Or.....have a huge mass comp with each region holding their own competition on the same day.

SW, SE, Midlands, Scotland, Ireland that sort of thing.
A great way to get as many people involved as possible,

I would say the H4H cause is worthy of the extra work that would have to be put in.

Maybe some input from GM wouldn't do any harm, article in the mag etc

Just a thought


----------



## Losttheplot (Feb 27, 2011)

Good idea bob, I'm with you on that thought. Really worthy cause. 

One of my best mates came back from afghan injured so I'm more than feeling the love for this charity.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 27, 2011)

Right Bob do you want to organise the linconshire event.

or just let Rickg get back to Gm same as last year.

Agree a change of venue but somewhere around Luton or Watford allowys both north and south to converge.

Its all about the course letting us on for free and all the green fees going to H4H.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2011)

being an ex soldier and having lost a couple of friends during that time I would love to take part in this and do my bit 'for the lads' (and lasses)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2011)

It would depend where and when. One thing I noticed was that not all the meets are going onto the calendar set up on the pinned thread so it makes it hard to be 100% sure all the time where and when events are on. Clearly it isn't Colin's job but there are the Centenery days to consider too and there were talks of other meets in the pipeline. Not a pick just an observation


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 2, 2011)

thats because we can not get access to the calendar.
e-mail colin but no responce yet.


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2011)

Just an update on this.

I appreciate not everyone wants to revisit the same venue as last year, however there are many benefits from doing so.

I have had a preliminary discussion with Luton Hoo and although not confirmed, there is a possibility that we can get free golf again and a 2 course meal would be Â£15.
This would mean that for a Â£40 entry fee, Â£25 could be donated directly to the HFH cause.

In addition we get the course to ourselves and can therefore either have a shotgun start or a 2 tee start so everyone finishes within a reasonable time. There's not many courses that will accomodate that for free.

So if I'm organising an event this year, then it's going to be at Luton Hoo.

Last years event was on April 16th, but I'm looking at later in the year to avoid other Forum meets, possibly early June. 

If we go for a shotgun start, then we are looking at 72 players unless we double load some tees, which is not ideal.

The vice captain at my club has also approached me as he wants to get involved with the HFH cause. So just like last year, there would be a core number from the forum and also players from outside the forum.

I'm not going to be organising multiple venue events as I don't have the time, (or energy, ), however, I reckon we could get to Â£2,500 again without too much trouble from this one event.

Once I've tied out with Luton Hoo, then I'll post further details.

Rick


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would be interested in this as Luton Hoo is only an hour and 20 from me, and it's for a great cause.


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2011)

wasnt about from last years, would happily play at Luton Hoo this year if date ok


----------



## stevelev (Mar 31, 2011)

Where and when?

Any thoughts and venues?
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere north of London so that it's somewhat central for people??  I'd recommend Luton Hoo again.........

Anytime for me.
		
Click to expand...

North of london you say, Manchester way??


----------



## Midnight (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a cracking time last year, so for me it just depends on the date.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## Leftie (Mar 31, 2011)

Rick.

If it goes ahead (or even if it doesn't), push the JustGiving site info.  

This will enable anyone who does't want to (or can't) get to the meet to donate the Â£25 (or whatever) direct.


----------



## rickg (Mar 31, 2011)

Definitely...... 

won't be starting the justgiving page though until we confirm that it's going ahead, but all will be welcome to make a donation, even if they don't play.

Will also be encouraging folks to put a link to the justgiving page on their facebook pages if they have one......more exposure the better.


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick, you could always start extra groups on the par5's down the fairway, they just tee off a few min's before everyone else and start from where their tee shots finish when the gun goes. We do it for our Captain's drive in every year and it seems to work ok.


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2011)

We do the same at ours as well. We'll look at that option in the event that we get heavily oversubscribed. 

There are other reasons for limiting the numbers though as it becomes unmanageable to coordinate on the day if we have too many players, especially with the raffle, auction, prize giving etc, etc. After all it's just a glorified forum meet.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick, you did an excellent job last year so if you organise again this year then I'm in.

AW


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2011)

I missed last year, but would defo be interested this year. Not played Luton Hoo either, so gets my vote.


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2011)

I missed last year, but would defo be interested this year. Not played Luton Hoo either, so gets my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Rick.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 1, 2011)

Â£40.  too cheap, looking on the website I reckon the cost should be Â£45, not a lot of difference for individuals but a massive difference for the charity. Can gift aid be organised to help raise even more?

Please put my name down, and if guests are allowed can I take one extra space (date depends on guest)

Would you prefer golfing prizes or general for the raffle as I am willing to donate something for such a good cause.


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2011)

Full throttle....details not finalised yet, however agree we could probably stretch to Â£45. 

For prizes last year we asked everyone who played to bring along something suitable, eg bottle of wine/whisky, balls, 4-ball vouchers, unwanted (new) golf clubs, etc etc.

We then used some for the raffle and some for prizes. We also solicited prizes from other organisations, Golf Monthly, Top Golf, Luton Hoo, etc.

Finally we were kindly donated a signed England rugby shirt which we auctioned.

Expect it to go a very similar way this year so if anyone has anything out of the ordinary that they can provide for an auction, then all donations gratefully received. Other offerings will go to supplement the raffle.

The auction can't be too big as it takes a long time already to get through the cards, dinner, prizegiving, raffle, selling HFH memorabilia, etc, so will probably limit it to one or max two items. People have to get on the road afterwards so time is limited for all the after golf activities.


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2011)

Can gift aid be organised to help raise even more?
		
Click to expand...

This is done automatically through the Justgiving page that we set up. Players pay their deposit directly to the Justgiving page. It worked really well last year.


----------



## Losttheplot (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick, I'd be really keen to play in this for HFH. Also I have a mate who is a guy from the army who got injured out in Afghan and I'd love to bring him along too so put ke down for 2 places.


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll start a list of names next week after I confirm a date with Luto Hoo hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 2, 2011)

depending on the date, then I'll be back. 
did anybody make it to the green on either the very long Par 3 or that 180+ uphill into wind Par 3?

Rick, can you get any artwork from HTH? I could put some posters up at work, especially as we are defence contractors


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2011)

Viscount,

Not sure if anyone drove the green on the 13th 271 yd Par 3, (not even the 2 pros that were playing), but I suspect there may have been some pars. 

There were quite a few that made the 191 yd par 3 15th even though it was uphill into the wind, a fairly straightforward hole in comparison to the 13th!!

I'll get some artwork from HFH when I register the event.


----------



## stevens (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything confirmed for this yet? Really would llike to go this. Do you have any idea on dates as im going rhodes from May 25th to 8th June.


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a quick update to let you all know I haven't forgotten about this....

Had a minor setback in that the manager that gave us the free golf last year at Luton Hoo has just left!!!!
The new guy hasn't got the authority to sanction free golf so he put it up the food chain to the hotel management and surprise, surprise, they want Â£20 for the golf on top of Â£20 for the food.

I have gone back and asked him to reconsider, explaining again the reasons why last year it was free and how that enabled us to donate the green fee(last year Â£25) to the HFH charity

I've also made preliminary enquiries with my golf club to see what they can do if I can't get Luton Hoo to change their mind.

I know you're all keen to get a date sorted so will keep you posted.


----------



## rickg (Apr 13, 2011)

Another quick update....think I may have struck a deal with Luton Hoo that could be just slightly more expensive than last year....just thrashing out the small print and will then get a date put up ASAP.
I'm on  a course all this week and then away at Woodhall Spa at the weekend, but hoping to announce a date and further details by this Friday evening.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

jolly good show, chocks away.


----------



## fundy (Apr 25, 2011)

any more news Rick?


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

any more news Rick?
		
Click to expand...

A timely question young Fundy!! 

I have just finalised the details with Luton Hoo this morning, and have negotiated free golf to allow us to maximise the donation to the charity,(they had been slow in responding). I am pleased to announce that we are now officially in countdown to the GM HFH Charity Day.

Date: Monday June 6th (Time TBD but around 11:00)

Venue: Luton Hoo Golf & Spa, Bedfordshire (Just off Junct 11 M1)

http://www.lutonhoo.co.uk/
http://www.lutonhoo.co.uk/images/lh_scorecard.jpg
Price: Â£45 (Â£25 to HFH & Â£20 for the 2 course meal)

Format: Stableford full handicap (2 tee start)

Tees; Gents - White (6810) Ladies - Red (6143)

The one exception to this will be the par 3 13th which will be played off the full blue tees for the gents (271yds!!!)

How it works is by the end of today I will have registered a JustGiving page for the event. 

Your Â£25 donations to the HFH will be used as a deposit to secure your place and you will pay this directly to the JustGiving site (claiming GiftAid where appropriate) and the remaining Â£20 will be paid directly to Luton Hoo.

Last year we had 40 people playing. This year we are going for 84.

As like last year, we will be extending the invite to other groups to enter a team, (GM staff, TopGolf, Burhill Leisure, Serving Forces members, Headley Court, HDID, APGC, etc etc).

With this in mind we are looking for around 40 folks from the GM Forum and I'm opening the list today for people to register an interest. I will also start a reserve list if we fill the spaces.

This year, the Vice Captain from my Golf Club is helping to organise the day so once again we will have quite a few from our club.

We will hold a raffle on the day and will also be selling HFH merchandise to help swell the funds. We will be asking attendees to bring a gift for the raffle, (bottle of wine, sleeve of balls, or similar)

I think that's enough details for now. I will update later this evening.


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2011)

splendid answer sir  better get myself at the top of the list then please


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 26, 2011)

jolly good, put me on the list please.
will I organise the badges and wristbands then.
Still got the collection buckets and the banner.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2011)

Put my name down, can i pay next week when i get my wages


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

rickg (GM)
Fundy (GM)
Grumpyjock (GM) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
Full_throttle (GM)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)

full_throttle, yes you can


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 26, 2011)

D-Day - how apposite

put me down please, 

I will have a word with the society at work and see if any want to participate. 

singletons, teams or both? team sizes?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Put me in, I'll pay when you get the Justgiving site set up.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

D-Day - how apposite
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd like that little touch!


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

rickg (GM)
fundy (GM)
grumpyjock (GM) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)
viscount17 (GM) 
murphthemog (GM)

Think this will be heavily subscribed this year, so I'd like to limit the 40 GM spots to Forum members for now unless they participated in last years event.

If we start to struggle, then we'll open it up to Forum members guests.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

Just a quick point about a date clash before I get too much grief!!

I was aware that the Scottish Centenary Qualifier was on June 7th and that this is a bit too close for comfort for the HFH day, however, there were some constraints that I have had to work with, such as availability of the venue, and as you all know, it's impossible to please all of the people all of the time.

I've been realistic in assuming that the venue would be a bit too far for the majority of those travelling from North of the Border, so have taken a calculated risk that hopefully I don't upset too many folks who would have liked to have played at Dalmahoy and also in the HFH day.

So apologies in advance for any of you that fall within that category and I hope you understand the logic behind the decision.
In addition, when the D-Day date became available, it was just good an opprtunity to pass up on and, as Viscount put it, so apposite.

I realise it may restrict the GM staff's attendance as well for the same reason, but you never know, they might be able to spare one member!


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff Rick , put me down again.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: This Years Help 4 Hero's match*

rickg (GM1)
fundy (GM2)
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)
viscount17 (GM5) 
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7)


----------



## TXL (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: This Years Help 4 Hero's match*

Cr*p, the date clashes with the International Final Qualifying for the Open Championship at Sunningdale. No, I will not be trying to qualify, but have already volunteered to help at the event.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: This Years Help 4 Hero's match*

Please put me down for this one Rick and I'll pay at the end of the week if that's ok when I get paid.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: This Years Help 4 Hero's match*

Rick please add me to the list. It would be hypocritical of me not to support this.


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 26, 2011)

rickg (GM)
fundy (GM)
grumpyjock (GM) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)
viscount17 (GM) 
murphthemog (GM)

Think this will be heavily subscribed this year, so I'd like to limit the 40 GM spots to Forum members for now unless they participated in last years event.

If we start to struggle, then we'll open it up to Forum members guests.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting the society come as guests but as part of the 'other' 44, so the question still stands singles/teams ?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 26, 2011)

Rick, firstly, well done on agreeing to organise this again.  You did a magnificent job last year - I'm sure that this year will be even better and I sincerely hope that you raise even more money.

Unfortunately, I'm unavailable and I'm truly gutted!  

I'll make a donation to this most worthwhile of causes.

For any forummers who are considering this - it's simple - GET INVOLVED!!!  It's a great cause, it's a great track and Rick is a lovely fella.

Plus, you'll get to see what Viscount17, Murph and Rick wear on the day........  

Once again, well done Rick - I really am gutted not to be able to make the day.


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: This Years Help 4 Hero's match*




			Cr*p, the date clashes with the International Final Qualifying for the Open Championship at Sunningdale. No, I will not be trying to qualify, but have already volunteered to help at the event. 

Click to expand...

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

I wasn't suggesting the society come as guests but as part of the 'other' 44, so the question still stands singles/teams ?
		
Click to expand...

I would say singles for now mate. I've earmarked  a lot of the slots already for the different organisations & clubs aside from GM that we are inviting. How many are you talking about?


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

rickg (GM1)
fundy (GM2)
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)
viscount17 (GM5)
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7) 
pieman (GM8)
sweatysock41 (GM9)
quinn (GM10)


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rick,
can I be pencilled in for this please, cant book any leave until next Tuesday as boss is off and the crappy automated system at work wont let me have the 6th 

am sure this will be popular so wouldnt want to miss out and its one of very few charities I totally support as an ex serviceman 

Cheers

Steve G aka G1BB0


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

rickg (GM1)
fundy (GM2)
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)
viscount17 (GM5)
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
sweatysock41 (GM9)
quinn (GM10) 
G1BBO (GM11)


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

OK I've set up the charity page. HFH have a new partner who don't charge any commission or admin fees - Bmycharity.

Our web page is:
http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyandFriendsHFH2011

Players now need to go to the website to make their Â£25 deposit. Others who are not playing but would like to donate, any sum is gratefully received. 

If you are playing, please enter a comment to let me know it's your deposit so I can differentiate these from other donations. Please also add your forum name so I can see who has paid as I will only get notification of your real names. 
I will update the list regularly to show who has paid their deposit.

Please use the link to add to your facebook, Twitter, Bebo, or any other social networking site that you use!! 

The more people that get to hear about it, the more money we will raise.

To start the ball rolling, I have paid my Â£25 deposit tonight, so we only have Â£2,975 to go to reach the Â£3000 target!!


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
fundy (GM2)
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)
viscount17 (GM5)
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
sweatysock41 (GM9)
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

For any forummers who are considering this - it's simple - GET INVOLVED!!!  It's a great cause, it's a great track and Rick is a lovely fella.
		
Click to expand...

Your tenner's in the post mate


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2011)

have posted to my facebook as a lot of my friends are ex servicemen so this charity is very close to us all

will pay deposit on Friday after getting paid Rick


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 26, 2011)

For any forummers who are considering this - it's simple - GET INVOLVED!!!  It's a great cause, it's a great track and Rick is a lovely fella.
		
Click to expand...

Your tenner's in the post mate 

Click to expand...

Donate it to H4H!!


----------



## fundy (Apr 26, 2011)

have donated the Â£25 Rick, its in the wifes name to ensure gift aid


----------



## Leftie (Apr 26, 2011)

I am gutted that again I won't be able to be there on the day.

However, deposit made Rick.  

Have a great day.

Roger


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

I am gutted that again I won't be able to be there on the day.

However, deposit made Rick.  

Have a great day.

Roger
		
Click to expand...

Very generous Rog......many thanks!


----------



## rickg (Apr 26, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)
viscount17 (GM5)
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
sweatysock41 (GM9)
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£75
Gift Aid: Â£18.75


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 27, 2011)

Deposit paid Rick - appreciate all your time and effort for a great cause.

Mal


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
*Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
viscount17 (GM5)
murphthemog (GM6)
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
*sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£125
Gift Aid: Â£31.25
		
Click to expand...


----------



## timgolfy (Apr 27, 2011)

Please add me to the list - deposit paid (sorry, forgot to add my forum name).  Tim GO.

Many thanks for arranging this - a great cause.  Go easy on me though - my first time at a GM meet 
(I don't need an official handicap do I?)


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)
full_throttle (GM4)
*Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
viscount17 (GM5)
*murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
*sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)
*timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£175
Gift Aid: Â£43.75


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

Go easy on me though - my first time at a GM meet 

Click to expand...

Tim, anyone that attends any of the GM meets is treated like family. You'll have a great time and will be made to feel most welcome, and well done for "coming out"   

Tempting to put you out first though, a bit like they do with the ceremonial 1st drive at the Masters!!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasn't suggesting the society come as guests but as part of the 'other' 44, so the question still stands singles/teams ?
		
Click to expand...

I would say singles for now mate. I've earmarked  a lot of the slots already for the different organisations & clubs aside from GM that we are inviting. How many are you talking about?
		
Click to expand...

at the moment - no idea. we have around 30 members though we never get that many out at a time. I think we should get some. I'll put out a feeler today asking them to register their interest with me in the first instance and put out the link later.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2011)

done, payment made.


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
full_throttle (GM4)
*Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
viscount17 (GM5)
*murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
*sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)
*timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£200
Gift Aid: Â£50


----------



## timgolfy (Apr 27, 2011)

Tempting to put you out first though, a bit like they do with the ceremonial 1st drive at the Masters!! 

Click to expand...

LOL.  No problem.  But how about this for an idea.  Taking my longest drive of the day, for each 1 yard I reach beyond 300 yards everyone donates Â£1 ?


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 27, 2011)

done, payment made

- and Tim - you're on


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
full_throttle (GM4)
*Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
jammydodger (GM7)
pieman (GM8)
*sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
quinn (GM10)
G1BBO (GM11)
*timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£225
Gift Aid: Â£56.25


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2011)

but it has to be on the short stuff!
im in.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL.  No problem.  But how about this for an idea.  Taking my longest drive of the day, for each 1 yard I reach beyond 300 yards everyone donates Â£1 ?
		
Click to expand...

And if your longest is under 300 yards, then you'll donate a Â£1 for each yard? Very generous of you at your first ever meet!!


----------



## timgolfy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry - forgot to update this thread - was using the one in The Lounge.

For every yard under 300 yards, I'll donate Â£5.


----------



## Losttheplot (Apr 27, 2011)

Rick,

Count me in, great cause close to my heart. Thanks for arranging the day and really looking forward to the event.  

Tim, very generous on your offers, looking forward to it even more!


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
8. jammydodger (GM7)
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
12. G1BBO (GM11)
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£225
Gift Aid: Â£56.25 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
8. jammydodger (GM7)
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
12. G1BBO (GM11)
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£225
Gift Aid: Â£56.25


----------



## richart (Apr 27, 2011)

Rick, really sorry i can't be with you for such a great day and cause. My daughter was born in the army hospital in Aldershot, and Blackmoor is just up the road from Bordon another army town. H4H is a charity close to so many people's hearts and i hope you exceed your target, and have made a donation to show my support.


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

Rick, really sorry i can't be with you for such a great day and cause. My daughter was born in the army hospital in Aldershot, and Blackmoor is just up the road from Bordon another army town. H4H is a charity close to so many people's hearts and i hope you exceed your target, and have made a donation to show my support.
		
Click to expand...

Very generous Rich. Thanks


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

Twire has very generously donated a limited edition print of the 18th hole at Woodbury Park in Devon as one of the auction prizes.

This is the course that was owned by Nigel Mansell. The print has been signed by Mansell (Red 5) himself, and is authentic, as he won it at Woodbury park a few years ago in a Pro Am. 

If anyone else would like to donate a suitable auction prize, then please get in touch.

Similarly if you can't play but would still like to donate a raffle prize then the same goes.
(Bottles of spirits always go down well!!)


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 27, 2011)

Deposit paid Rick


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
12. G1BBO (GM11)
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£275
Gift Aid: Â£68.75


----------



## timgolfy (Apr 27, 2011)

Rick - is there a recommended hotel for this event for the Sunday night, or do people normally stay in the Hoo Hotel?


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2011)

We don't usually tee off until around 10:30-11:00 (actual still to be confirmed) so that gives people a chance to get there. If you want to stay overnight, there are a few places in Harpenden just down the road, or there are hotels at the airport at Luton which is also nearby.
Here's a good link
http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/pv1133...135556:s#jjwuwl


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2011)

I stayed at the Premier in in luton last year.
only 10 mins from the course and a nice beefeater alongside.


----------



## jammydodger (Apr 27, 2011)

I stayed at the Premier in in luton last year.
only 10 mins from the course and a nice beefeater alongside.
		
Click to expand...

You got to the course by about 6 in the morning though didnt you ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 28, 2011)

deposit paid 

looking forward to it (still not got the day off yet grrrr)


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
*15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£325
Gift Aid: Â£81.25


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 28, 2011)

rick, one more 

Steve Kane (Rocketeers)


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
*15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
16. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£325
Gift Aid: Â£81.25


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

Who's Billy B? He's paid a deposit but didn't leave a forum name?


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 28, 2011)

Who's Billy B? He's paid a deposit but didn't leave a forum name?
		
Click to expand...

Mr Bunter?


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

Billy Balmer actually, funny guy Grumpy!!!!


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 28, 2011)

he may just have made a donation?


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

he may just have made a donation?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so....his comment is "Luton Hoo deposit". It might be one of my Vice captains guys....I'll check with him.


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
*15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Billy Balmer(?????(GM??)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£375
Gift Aid: Â£87.50


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
14. losttheplot (GM13)
*15. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Billy Balmer(SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£375
Gift Aid: Â£87.50


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
11. quinn (GM10)
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Billy Balmer(SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£375
Gift Aid: Â£87.50


----------



## quinn (Apr 28, 2011)

just paid, thanks again for the invite


----------



## rickg (Apr 28, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
4. full_throttle (GM4)
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Billy Balmer(SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£400
Gift Aid: Â£93.75


----------



## full_throttle (May 3, 2011)

page now working, donated 

Robert Nutt


----------



## viscount17 (May 3, 2011)

another one rick,

Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)


----------



## rickg (May 3, 2011)

another one rick,

Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Go for more if you want as the intial take up seems a bit slow.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 3, 2011)

Rick, my boss is trying to wangle me the day off but not guaranteed due to a pants company leave system grrr. will let you know for definite either way in the next few days.


----------



## rickg (May 3, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. G1BBO (GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. timgolfy(GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Steve Kane(Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Billy Balmer(SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Rob Panell(SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Robert Harrison(Rocketeers)(non GM6)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£450
Gift Aid: Â£106.25


----------



## viscount17 (May 4, 2011)

another one rick,

Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. Go for more if you want as the intial take up seems a bit slow.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take you up on that. my club captain is interested and will promote it at Wybo


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£475
Gift Aid: Â£112.50

* Guys & gals, need to get some more Golf Monthly Forummers....so far only 11 from the forum. Please support this if you can.   *


----------



## oakey22 (May 6, 2011)

maybe ask for this to be a sticky and maybe more people may join in?


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
21. Nick Wright (APGC)(non GM10)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£475
Gift Aid: Â£112.50

* Guys & gals, need to get some more Golf Monthly Forummers....so far only 11 from the forum. Please support this if you can.   *


----------



## rickg (May 8, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????) Â£25 deposit paid*

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£500
Gift Aid: Â£118.75

* Take up has been very slow from the GM crowd, (Only 11 so far   )

Would like to therefore open it up to friends at golf clubs/societies, etc. Please do your best to ensure we get the numbers we need to get to our target. Please let me know names of any interested parties and let them have the link for the deposits. * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2011)

Rick, have made a couple of invites, expect to have 1 guest but will confirm later in the week


----------



## rickg (May 8, 2011)

Cheers mate...keep 'em coming


----------



## rickg (May 8, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????) Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM10)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£500
Gift Aid: Â£118.75


----------



## viscount17 (May 9, 2011)

rick,

I've had a request from two of 'mine' that they be grouped together. I've told them that grouping hasn't been considered yet but I pass it on (Non GM2 and non GM6)


----------



## viscount17 (May 9, 2011)

I've copied the event details and forum link to my club captain - hopefully we'll get some response. I've aked them to put WLGC in the comments box on the charity site.


----------



## rickg (May 9, 2011)

rick,

I've had a request from two of 'mine' that they be grouped together. I've told them that grouping hasn't been considered yet but I pass it on (Non GM2 and non GM6)
		
Click to expand...

Won't be a problem.


----------



## rickg (May 9, 2011)

I've copied the event details and forum link to my club captain - hopefully we'll get some response. I've aked them to put WLGC in the comments box on the charity site.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers...


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£525
Gift Aid: Â£125


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
9. pieman (GM8)
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Rod Thompson (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£525
Gift Aid: Â£125


----------



## rickg (May 10, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£575
Gift Aid: Â£137.50


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)
46. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM35)
47. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM36)
48. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM37)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£600
Gift Aid: Â£143.75


----------



## viscount17 (May 16, 2011)

that's looking a bit better but where is the forum?


----------



## GB72 (May 16, 2011)

I may be able to make it as my wife is now away with work for a few days around that time. Just seeing if I can get the day off before committing.


----------



## jammydodger (May 16, 2011)

Crikey thats more like it , i'm surprised there hasnt been more interest in this one. Nice to see it filling up though , well done Rick


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2011)

I may be able to make it as my wife is now away with work for a few days around that time. Just seeing if I can get the day off before committing.
		
Click to expand...

 Excellent news....bring some friends!!!!


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2011)

that's looking a bit better but where is the forum?
		
Click to expand...

I know Steve, * ONLY 11* Forumers so far and I have 84 spaces to fill.....  

I've been ringing round 24/7 trying to get the extra slots filled, so come on Forum folks, help me out here.......

If you're sitting on the fence deciding whether to go or not, please, please, please register your interest. 

We won't get to our Â£3000 goal without 84 players and without you guys, we won't get to 84.......

Cheers

Rick


----------



## timgolfy (May 16, 2011)

Are there normally more GM members attending this event?

PS.  Do I need a handicap?  Are trolleys allowed at Luton Hoo?


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2011)

Are there normally more GM members attending this event?

PS.  Do I need a handicap?  Are trolleys allowed at Luton Hoo?
		
Click to expand...

Normally a lot more but for some reason they are being a bit shy this year. it's causing me lots of extra work trying to drum up numbers  

Trolleys are allowed

Handicap not required but be realistic when you are advising us what it is. There is a lot of trust with GM forumers who don't have official handicaps at meets and you don't want to get a reputation  of being a bandit


----------



## rob2 (May 16, 2011)

Rick,

I am hoping to get there mate but am just sorting a few bits with work.

Will let you know in the next few days.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## full_throttle (May 16, 2011)

rick,

i have asked around atmy golf club, but no luck, I also asked my dad but he is prebooked.

have you considered advertising on rival forums, if only to make the numbers up?


----------



## rickg (May 16, 2011)

have you considered advertising on rival forums, if only to make the numbers up?
		
Click to expand...

looking more and more like I will need to do this. 

Already got a really poor show from the HDID forum who entered a team last year. This year only one of them wants to play.  

I'll see if Smiffy will put a post on the Golf Magic forum, and I will post on the Mizuno Forum later.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2011)

I'll see if Smiffy will put a post on the Golf Magic forum
		
Click to expand...

Only too pleased to help Rick. Have put a post up about it this morning, hopefully it will get a few more interested in attending. I'm just sorry I can't make the day myself.
Rob


----------



## Bratty (May 17, 2011)

Rick, I've replied to Smiffy's post on GolfMagic to try and encourage people along (I lied and said you were all great blokes!  ), so hopefully his post will help.

I'm so sorry I can't get the time off work, as I'd love to have supported this cause.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2011)

If it influences anyone's decision to attend, I have been helping to get some prizes together and within 5 minutes of asking the MD at Orka Golf has put forward a full set of irons and a couple of stand bags. Details as follows:

1 set of PS9 MB irons with Flatline Pro shafts and a couple of stand bags

Thanks to Mike H for letting me use the forum name to help get some prizes together.


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2011)

great work GB72


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

If it influences anyone's decision to attend, I have been helping to get some prizes together and within 5 minutes of asking the MD at Orka Golf has put forward a full set of irons and a couple of stand bags. Details as follows:

1 set of PS9 MB irons with Flatline Pro shafts and a couple of stand bags

Thanks to Mike H for letting me use the forum name to help get some prizes together.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work mate......


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

These are what the irons look like that GB72 has managed to secure.

http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/Golf/gear/searchresults/Irons/Orka-PS9-MB/

Will be putting them up for auction with the bags going for prizes on the day. Keep an eye out in the for sale section tonight for the auction. All proceeeds to the help for heroes charity.  

Rick


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2011)

Still have a few more to reply as to prizes etc so will keep everyone posted if I secure anything else.


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2011)

And a big thanks needs to go out to Sandy, a sometimes forum visitor, we now have a brand new Go_Kart as well. Any preference on colour? 

Please everyone, remember the names of the companies who are offering their support when considering future purchases.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

And a big thanks needs to go out to Sandy, a sometimes forum visitor, we now have a brand new Go_Kart as well. Any preference on colour? 

Please everyone, remember the names of the companies who are offering their support when considering future purchases.
		
Click to expand...

WOW!! that's brilliant....well done GB72 and thanks Sandy if you're reading this.....


----------



## jammydodger (May 17, 2011)

excellent work GB72 and many thanks to the generosity of the donators


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2011)

Still going on the prize front. Only been on it since lunchtime today so lets see if I can get anything else to keep the fundraising going. 

By the way, time off work approved so I can actually attend as well. Rick I will get the payment sorted at the weekend. Do not suppose that you can repost the payment link to save me ploughing through 8 pages of posts (lazy I know)


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

Still going on the prize front. Only been on it since lunchtime today so lets see if I can get anything else to keep the fundraising going. 

By the way, time off work approved so I can actually attend as well. Rick I will get the payment sorted at the weekend. Do not suppose that you can repost the payment link to save me ploughing through 8 pages of posts (lazy I know)
		
Click to expand...

Well done mate, I've put the Orka irons up for auction in the for sale section.. Link to charity page:

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyandFriendsHFH2011/


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)
46. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM35)
47. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM36)
48. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM37)
49. GB72TBC (GM12)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£600
Gift Aid: Â£143.75


----------



## GB72 (May 17, 2011)

Rick can you delete out some PMs your box is full mate.


----------



## rickg (May 17, 2011)

Rick can you delete out some PMs your box is full mate.
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## full_throttle (May 18, 2011)

Rick, message posted on golfshake


----------



## GB72 (May 18, 2011)

The genorosity of golf companies continues. For some time I have been mentioning the wonderful lads at www.justgolfonline.co.uk and they have very kindly agreed to send 2 pairs of Stylo Legend Golf Shoes to add to the prizes. 

(Rick they have been dispatched to me so I will bring them on the day and advise of sizes once received). 

So far I am more than a little impressed with the responses from the companies that I have contacted.


----------



## Midnight (May 18, 2011)

Rick,

just waiting to see if I am required for a court case, will know by the middle of next week.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## rickg (May 18, 2011)

Rick,

just waiting to see if I am required for a court case, will know by the middle of next week.

Cheers

Midnight...
		
Click to expand...

Would be great to see you again this year mate


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2011)

Time for the latest prizes update.

The really nice people at Stewart Golf are providing their very latest push trolley loaded with tech and designed to take any bag:

http://www.stewartgolf.co.uk/product/Z1Push/Z1+Push+Golf+Trolley

Whilst the equally wonderful people at Galvin Green are sending over 4 shirts to put up as prizes. 

Again I am staggered by the generosity.


----------



## full_throttle (May 19, 2011)

GB, well done on your efforts, and many thanks to all the companies that have donated to this worthy cause.


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)
46. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM35)
47. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM36)
48. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM37)
49. GB72TBC (GM12)
50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)
51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)
52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)
53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£600
Gift Aid: Â£143.75 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (May 21, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)
46. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM35)
47. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM36)
48. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM37)
49. GB72TBC (GM12)
50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)
51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)
*52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)Â£25 deposit paid*
*53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)Â£25 deposit paid*
54. Simon Bosket (Honeywell)(Non GM42)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£650
Gift Aid: Â£156.25


----------



## rickg (May 22, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder Â£25 deposit paid*
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)
27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)
46. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM35)
47. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM36)
48. TBC (EM guest)(Non GM37)
49. GB72TBC (GM12)
50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)
51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)
*52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)Â£25 deposit paid*
*53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)Â£25 deposit paid*
54. Simon Bosket (Honeywell)(Non GM42)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£675
Gift Aid: Â£156.25


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder Â£25 deposit paid*
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
*26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)Â£25 deposit paid*
*27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)Â£25 deposit paid*
28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
*45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)Â£25 deposit paid*
*46. Gary Black (APGC -EM(Non GM35)Â£25 deposit paid*
*47. David Hodson(APGC -EM)(Non GM36)Â£25 deposit paid*
*48. Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(Non GM37)Â£25 deposit paid*
49. GB72TBC (GM12)
50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)
*51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)Â£25 deposit paid*
*52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)Â£25 deposit paid*
*53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)Â£25 deposit paid*
54. Simon Bosket (Honeywell)(Non GM42)


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£850
Gift Aid: Â£187.50


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2011)

Rick

Peter Holden, who has just paid his deposit is my guest, appreciate being paired together please


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2011)

There have been a few additions to the prize/auction list over the last few days so thought I would post an update in case it helps a few waverers attend. The generous donations to date have been:

PS9 Irons from Orka Golf
2 Stand Bags from Orka Golf
A Go-Kart from Go-Kart
The latest push trolley from Stewart Golf
2 pairs of Stylo Legend shoes from Justgolfonline
4 shirts from Galvin Green
A bag from Powacaddy
A dozen balls from Titleist

Hopefully there will be more to come but the replies are drying up a bit now. 

Apologies if this appears like blatent plugging of companies but the simple answer is that it is. All of the above came back to me quickly and generously offered items to help raise money so a bit of blatent plugging is OK in my book. 

If anyone has any has any good direct contacts that they think I should be emailing, let me know and I will have a real push over the last week and a half.


----------



## fundy (May 25, 2011)

Dont apologise for the plugging GB72, thats a cracking effort youve made which will result in more money for the charity, well done. Just a shame a few more from the forum dont sign up


----------



## quinn (May 25, 2011)

some great prizes , good effort by all involved,what could be better , game of golf aswell as  raising a bit of money  for the troops, looking forward to it,


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2011)

some great prizes , good effort by all involved,what could be better ,
		
Click to expand...

More Forum members..... thats what!!!!!!


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2011)

some great prizes , good effort by all involved,what could be better ,
		
Click to expand...

More Forum members..... thats what!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Damned right, it is affordable, not too long a journey from most places (OK Scotland and Ireland excepted) and, most importantly, is for a great cause. I know I have signed up pretty late but surely there must be a few more takers.


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder Â£25 deposit paid*
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
*26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)Â£25 deposit paid*
*27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)Â£25 deposit paid*
*28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)Â£25 deposit paid*
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
*45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)Â£25 deposit paid*
*46. Gary Black (APGC -EM(Non GM35)Â£25 deposit paid*
*47. David Hodson(APGC -EM)(Non GM36)Â£25 deposit paid*
*48. Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(Non GM37)Â£25 deposit paid*
*49. GB72TBC (GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
*50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)Â£25 deposit paid*
*51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)Â£25 deposit paid*
*52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)Â£25 deposit paid*
*53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)Â£25 deposit paid*
54. Simon Bosket (Honeywell)(Non GM42)
*55. Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(Non GM 43)Â£25 deposit paid*


Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£975
Gift Aid: Â£212.50


----------



## Leftie (May 25, 2011)

More Forum members..... thats what!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Damned right, it is affordable, not too long a journey from most places (OK Scotland and Ireland excepted) and, most importantly, is for a great cause. I know I have signed up pretty late but surely there must be a few more takers.
		
Click to expand...

And even if you can't make the meet, at least make a donation of Â£25 which will cover the (free) green fee - or whatever you can afford.

Come on guys.  RickG and GB72 have put so much work into this great cause, the least you can do is spend 2 minutes of your time and make a donation.  

Here's the link http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyandFriendsHFH2011/
there's no excuse.


----------



## quinn (May 25, 2011)

thought there would be a few more too , when do you need to let them have the numbers, waiting to hear from a couple of maybe,s


----------



## rickg (May 25, 2011)

thought there would be a few more too , when do you need to let them have the numbers, waiting to hear from a couple of maybe,s
		
Click to expand...

I've managed to put it off until this Saturday when I'm meeting with Luton Hoo, but we can still accept players after this.

I'm also waiting for a few friends to get back to me. Pulled a blank on the Howdidido forum....only 1 yes from there!!

This ones going to be a lot more stressful organising than last year!! Really wanted to get to the 80  number but not looking good. At least GB72 has pulled off miracles so the funds will get boosted by a decent auction fund.


----------



## quinn (May 25, 2011)

can imagine what the organising.s like, doing our society of 12,s a nightmare, if you need a hand , phone calls making or anything let us know ,stuck in an office all day so got plenty of time to fill,


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2011)

More Forum members..... thats what!!!!!!  

Click to expand...

Damned right, it is affordable, not too long a journey from most places (OK Scotland and Ireland excepted) and, most importantly, is for a great cause. I know I have signed up pretty late but surely there must be a few more takers.
		
Click to expand...

And even if you can't make the meet, at least make a donation of Â£25 which will cover the (free) green fee - or whatever you can afford.

Come on guys.  RickG and GB72 have put so much work into this great cause, the least you can do is spend 2 minutes of your time and make a donation.  

Here's the link http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyandFriendsHFH2011/
there's no excuse.
		
Click to expand...

Or at least keep an eye on the 'For Sale' section for the auction items. Surely those Orka irons deserve some more bids. Great irons from a really good, up and coming company. Will not disappoint I assure you. If you are looking to change your irons, take a chance on something a bit different.


----------



## paul1874 (May 26, 2011)

Would be interested Rick, just need to get Simon to give me the day off


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2011)

Been trying to get out of a Family do but it's not going to happen - sorry.
I'll get round to making a donation soon though.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 26, 2011)

I'm really gutted that I can't get the time off for this, but I will be putting in a donation.

I'm also happy to donate a dozen (new ) ProV1's for a prize if you want them Rick? 

If so, I'll try and arrange to give them to TimGolfy to bring down with him. 

Just let me know.


----------



## patricks148 (May 26, 2011)

Rick, love to come down for a game there, but a bit far for me.

Luton Hoo was a private house last time i was there so would be interested seeing what its like as a golf course.


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

Would be interested Rick, just need to get Simon to give me the day off
		
Click to expand...

Paul,
Simons playing as well. Let me know if you cant get the day off and I'll have a word with him. Can you also mention it to Andy Clarke, Gary Ferguson, etc, to see if they're interested.

Cheers mate.


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

I'm really gutted that I can't get the time off for this, but I will be putting in a donation.

I'm also happy to donate a dozen (new ) ProV1's for a prize if you want them Rick? 

If so, I'll try and arrange to give them to TimGolfy to bring down with him. 

Just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Very generous of you John......thanks a lot.

Do you want to donate a 2 iron?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 26, 2011)

I'm really gutted that I can't get the time off for this, but I will be putting in a donation.

I'm also happy to donate a dozen (new ) ProV1's for a prize if you want them Rick? 

If so, I'll try and arrange to give them to TimGolfy to bring down with him. 

Just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Very generous of you John......thanks a lot.

Do you want to donate a 2 iron?    

Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

Stewart Z1 push trolley has arrived........looks great.
Will get it assembled and put some photos in the for sale section for auction.


----------



## GB72 (May 26, 2011)

Stewart Z1 push trolley has arrived........looks great.
Will get it assembled and put some photos in the for sale section for auction.
		
Click to expand...

The Go-Kart will be with you next week. Galvin Green stuff is on the way but coming direct from Sweden. 

I have the shoes (Size 8 in Black, Size 9 in white/red). Really impressed with them, look really good and at the price they sell for they look a bargain. Cannot comment on comfort as neither pair would fit me.


----------



## paul1874 (May 26, 2011)

Deposit paid, will speak to the guys when I am back at work on Tuesday


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

Galvin Green stuff is on the way but coming direct from Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

Shirts arrived today....


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

*1. rickg (GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*2. fundy (GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*3. grumpyjock (GM3) (Merchandise co-ordinator)Â£25 deposit paid*
*4. full_throttle (GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*5. Steve Owen (APGC VC)(Non GM1)Â£25 deposit paid*
*6. viscount17 (GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*7. murphthemog (GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*8. jammydodger (GM7)Â£25 deposit paid*
*9. pieman (GM8)Â£25 deposit paid*
*10. sweatysock41 (GM9)Â£25 deposit paid*
*11. quinn (GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*12. timgolfy(GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
*13. Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(non GM2)Â£25 deposit paid*
*14. Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(non GM3)Â£25 deposit paid*
*15. Billy Balmer (SO guest)(Non GM4)Â£25 deposit paid*
*16. Rob Panell (SO guest)(Non GM5)Â£25 deposit paid*
*17. Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(non GM6)Â£25 deposit paid*
*18. Jefferson Kibble (APGC)(non GM7)Current HFH holder Â£25 deposit paid*
19. Chris Morris (APGC)(non GM8)
20. Doug Gillies (APGC)(non GM9)
*21. Stephen Simmons (?????)(non GM10)Â£25 deposit paid*
*22. Alan Venning (HDID)(non GM11)Â£25 deposit paid*
23. Chris Field (APGC)(non GM12)
24. Tom Norman (APGC)(non GM13)
*25. Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(Non GM14)Â£25 deposit paid*
*26. Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(Non GM15)Â£25 deposit paid*
*27. Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(Non GM16)Â£25 deposit paid*
*28. Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(Non GM17)Â£25 deposit paid*
29. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM18)
30. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM19)
31. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM20)
32. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM21)
33. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM22)
34. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM23)
35. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM24)
36. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM25)
37. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM26)
38. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM27)
39. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM28)
40. TBC (SO guest)(Non GM29)
41. Mick Harford (Footballer)(Non GM30)
42. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM31)
43. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM32)
44. TBC (MH guest)(Non GM33)
*45. Eric Matthews (APGC)(Non GM34)Â£25 deposit paid*
*46. Gary Black (APGC -EM(Non GM35)Â£25 deposit paid*
*47. David Hodson(APGC -EM)(Non GM36)Â£25 deposit paid*
*48. Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(Non GM37)Â£25 deposit paid*
*49. GB72TBC (GM12)Â£25 deposit paid*
*50. Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(Non GM38)Â£25 deposit paid*
*51. Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(Non GM39)Â£25 deposit paid*
*52. Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(Non GM40)Â£25 deposit paid*
*53. Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(Non GM41)Â£25 deposit paid*
54. Simon Bosket (Honeywell)(Non GM42)
*55. Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(Non GM 43)Â£25 deposit paid*
*56. Paul Kibble (GM13)Â£25 deposit paid*

Target: Â£3000
Total donations to date: Â£1025
Gift Aid: Â£225


----------



## GB72 (May 26, 2011)

Galvin Green stuff is on the way but coming direct from Sweden.
		
Click to expand...

Shirts arrived today.... 

Click to expand...

What are they like as have no idea what they were sending they just came back with an offer of 4 shirts and asked for sizes.


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2011)

What are they like as have no idea what they were sending they just came back with an offer of 4 shirts and asked for sizes.
		
Click to expand...

Marty shirt in Black & Vibrant Green...

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_clothi...ampaign=froogle


----------



## grumpyjock (May 27, 2011)

Sorry Rik I shallhave to pull out as holiday has been refused due to work. Shut down work.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 27, 2011)

What are they like as have no idea what they were sending they just came back with an offer of 4 shirts and asked for sizes.
		
Click to expand...

Marty shirt in Black & Vibrant Green...

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_clothi...ampaign=froogle

Click to expand...

Sweet shirts!

I'm so gutted I can't make it.


----------



## rickg (May 27, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit

*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Billy Balmer (SO guest)
15	Rob Panell (SO guest)
16	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
17	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
18	Stephen Simmons (?????)
19	Alan Venning (HDID)
20	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
21	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
22	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
23	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
24	Eric Matthews (APGC)
25	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
26	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
27	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
28	GB72TBC
29	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
30	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
31	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
32	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
33	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
34	Paul1874
35	Jake Graham (APGC)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
38	Chris Field (APGC)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)
40	TBC (SO guest)
41	TBC (SO guest)
42	TBC (SO guest)
43	TBC (SO guest)
44	TBC (SO guest)
45	TBC (SO guest)
46	TBC (SO guest)
47	TBC (SO guest)
48	TBC (SO guest)
49	TBC (SO guest)
50	TBC (SO guest)
51	TBC (SO guest)
52	Mick Harford (Footballer)
53	TBC (MH guest)
54	TBC (MH guest)
55	TBC (MH guest)
56	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
57	Barry Webb (APGC)

Target: Â£3,000
Total to date:Â£1,050
Gift Aid:231.25


----------



## rickg (May 28, 2011)

The Orka irons & 2 stand bags have arrived. They're really nice....... Will add some details & photos in the For Sale section soon.

The shafts are DGR300, not flatline pro's so I'll amend the description.


----------



## rickg (May 28, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit

Updated list (1 dropped out, 1 added)

*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
27	GB72TBC
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874
34	Jake Graham (APGC)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
38	Chris Field (APGC)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)
40	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
41	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
42	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
43	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
44	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
45	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
46	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
47	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
48	TBC (SO guest)
49	TBC (SO guest)
50	TBC (SO guest)
51	TBC (SO guest)
52	Mick Harford (Footballer)
53	TBC (MH guest)
54	TBC (MH guest)
55	TBC (MH guest)
56	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
57	Barry Webb (APGC)

Received some cash donations which I have uploaded on the charity site, (Crow - Â£30 from his winnings at Beau, and Â£55 from 2 members at my club)....thanks guys! 

Target: Â£3,000
Total to date:Â£1,160
Gift Aid:258.65


----------



## rickg (May 30, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit


*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
27	GB72TBC
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874
34	Jake Graham (APGC)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)*
39	Tom Norman (APGC)
40	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
41	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
42	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
43	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
44	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
45	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
46	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
47	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
48     Mick Harford (Footballer)
49	TBC (MH guest)
50	TBC (MH guest)
51	TBC (MH guest)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
53	Barry Webb (APGC)

Waiting for a few people to get back to me this week. Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.


Target: Â£3,000
Total to date:Â£1,185
Gift Aid:Â£265.00


----------



## GB72 (May 30, 2011)

Not sure if this been posted before and there are too many pages to plough through. 

What is the first tee time so as I know when to pitch up.

What is the dress code for the clubhouse?


----------



## rickg (May 30, 2011)

1st tee is around 10:28.
I'll be there from around 08:00 to set up registration, prizes, raffle etc.

If anyone wants to get there early to help please feel free. Also looking for volunteers to help sell raffle tickets, hand out score cards etc.

No dress code, don't need to change for the meal, but bring spare clothing in case of rain or if you want to shower and change.

Meal choice is going to be a chicken dish or a veggie option.

Will post details of meal later. Any veggies, let me know.


----------



## fundy (May 31, 2011)

Rick

subject to the journey happy to try and get there early and help in any way needed


----------



## viscount17 (May 31, 2011)

rick, when do you reckon to post the draw?

as with fundy, I can there early if you need another gopher


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

Steve,
Hoping to post the draw midweek. Still waiting for people to get back to me so delaying it as long as I can.

Many thanks forth offer of help......will take you up on it. I'll be there from 8 am.
Cheers


----------



## GB72 (May 31, 2011)

I have a bit of journey but will also try and get there early to help. May be better to turn up early to avoid traffic (plus I tend to need a shed load of coffee before I play to wake me up)


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a bit of journey but will also try and get there early to help. May be better to turn up early to avoid traffic (plus I tend to need a shed load of coffee before I play to wake me up)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate...speaking of coffee, I've managed to renegotiate coffee on arrival back into the deal at no extra cost.

HFH banner and wristbands arrived this morning so were all set on that front.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just trying to arrange meeting up with Tim to give him the ProV1's to bring down. I have the small window of today or tomorrow


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit


*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
27	GB72TBC
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874
34	Jake Graham (APGC)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*
40	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
41	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
42	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
43	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
44	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
45	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
46	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
47	TBC (Carpenters Arms)
48     Mick Harford (Footballer)
49	 Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)
50	 Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)
51	TBC (MH guest)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
53	Barry Webb (APGC)

Waiting for a few people to get back to me this week. Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.


Target: Â£3,000
Total to date:Â£1,210
Gift Aid:Â£265.00


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Any old school footie and cricket fans coming, note that we have Mick "hard man" Harford, Kev McBride, and Aussie legend Jeff Thomson playing.

Bring your autograph books!!


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone want a buggy?
If so please book directly with Luton Hoo. The number is 01582 698856.

1st come 1st served.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rick,

I should be able to get there about 8.30 if you need a hand. I'm expecting Jeff thomson to place a large bid on the cricket bat signed by a class team


----------



## Midnight (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi mate,

sorry can not make this event as I am told I am required for Crown Court.  No doubt they will stand me down on the day.

Cheers and have a great day

Midnight...


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Mick has now managed to get his 4th team member, footballer Gary Poole, infamous for ending John Buckley's career after a clash of heads resulted in a blood clot to the brain and 4 days in a coma on life support.

He also pushed a  referee in the back after disagreeing with a penalty decision in a match against Man City which resulted in the referee needing treatment for whiplash.

suggest no-one picks an argument with Mick's team!!


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2011)

Mick has now managed to get his 4th team member, footballer Gary Poole, infamous for ending John Buckley's career after a clash of heads resulted in a blood clot to the brain and 4 days in a coma on life support.

He also pushed a  referee in the back after disagreeing with a penalty decision in a match against Man City which resulted in the referee needing treatment for whiplash.

suggest no-one picks an argument with Mick's team!!   

Click to expand...

Vinny Jones would be considered too much of a whimp to get in Mick Harford's team.    

Rick could you ask Tommo if it was true that Dennis Lillee was quicker than him.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2011)

Has the Go-Kart arrived Rick, was due today I think from what Sandy told me.


----------



## quinn (Jun 1, 2011)

top man mick hartford, he scored in every game he played for coventry , shame it was only 1, im sure he would love to be reminded of his 13 months at coventry and his 1 apperance as sub


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Has the Go-Kart arrived Rick, was due today I think from what Sandy told me.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, not today.........no missed parcel notices either.


----------



## rickg (Jun 1, 2011)

Rick could you ask Tommo if it was true that Dennis Lillee was quicker than him.   

Click to expand...

Not according to Frank Tyson who once said "at a muzzle velocity of 99.6 m.p.h. Thompson is so fast and human reaction time is so slow that scientists have calculated that the batsman has to begin playing a stroke against him more than .062 of a second before 'Thommo' lets go of the ball"


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2011)

Rick could you ask Tommo if it was true that Dennis Lillee was quicker than him.   

Click to expand...

Not according to Frank Tyson who once said "at a muzzle velocity of 99.6 m.p.h. Thompson is so fast and human reaction time is so slow that scientists have calculated that the batsman has to begin playing a stroke against him more than .062 of a second before 'Thommo' lets go of the ball"   

Click to expand...

Bumble remembers Tommo fondly, from when he hit him in the box. Case of take away the pain , but leave the swelling.


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit


*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
27	GB72TBC
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874
34	Jake Graham (APGC)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
53	Barry Webb (APGC)
54      Alison White (APGC Ladies)
55      TBC (Luton Hoo)
56      TBC (Luton Hoo)
57      TBC (Luton Hoo)
58      TBC (Luton Hoo)

Luton Hoo now putting in a team.
Waiting for a few people to get back to me this week. Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.

Preliminary draw will be published tonight.


Target: Â£3,000
Total to date:Â£1,210
Gift Aid:Â£265.00


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Has the Go-Kart arrived Rick, was due today I think from what Sandy told me.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, not today.........no missed parcel notices either.
		
Click to expand...

Arrived today....piccies to follow shortly for auction in For Sale section


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 2, 2011)

Has the Go-Kart arrived Rick, was due today I think from what Sandy told me.
		
Click to expand...

No mate, not today.........no missed parcel notices either.
		
Click to expand...

Arrived today....piccies to follow shortly for auction in For Sale section 

Click to expand...

Sneaky edit


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Sneaky edit 

Click to expand...

lol....turned up 2 minutes after I hit the submit button!


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit


*1	rickg 
2	fundy 
3	full_throttle
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)
5	viscount17
6	murphthemog
7	jammydodger
8	pieman
9	sweatysock41
10	quinn
11	timgolfy
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)
27	GB72TBC
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874
34	Jake Graham (APGC)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)
37	Doug Gillies (APGC)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell)
53	Barry Webb (APGC)
*54      Alison White (APGC Ladies)*
55      TBC (Luton Hoo)
56      TBC (Luton Hoo)
57      TBC (Luton Hoo)
58      TBC (Luton Hoo)

Luton Hoo now putting in a team.
Waiting for a few people to get back to me this week. Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.

Preliminary draw will be published tonight.


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: *Â£1,245*
Gift Aid:Â£273.75 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Need updated handicaps please guys.

Also anyone need a veggie meal?


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2011)

Afraid yesterdays 0.1 gets me back to 9.5 so 10 again, and definitely not a veggie lol. will get my guests official hcap for you later


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 2, 2011)

4


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Afraid yesterdays 0.1 gets me back to 9.5 so 10 again,
		
Click to expand...

Convenient timing!!! gotta be the best scratch 10 handicapper I know!!lol


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jun 2, 2011)

Still 16.9


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 2, 2011)

Despite my recent showing, still off 9


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2011)

17


----------



## paul1874 (Jun 2, 2011)

not got one, is that a problem? It is about 26ish


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 2, 2011)

0.1 Wednesday so 19.9


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 2, 2011)

1 veggie meal for me please.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 2, 2011)

1 veggie meal for me please.
		
Click to expand...



Just think how far you could hit if you eat meat,Tim


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

not got one, is that a problem? It is about 26ish
		
Click to expand...

How long have you been at Redbourne???? Not stuck 3 cards in yet?........


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 2, 2011)

Just think how far you could hit if you eat meat,Tim 

Click to expand...

230 yards?


----------



## rickg (Jun 2, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit
Handicaps in brackets


*1	rickg (8)
2	fundy (10)
3	full_throttle (28)
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)(17)
5	viscount17 (20)
6	murphthemog (9)
7	jammydodger (4)
8	pieman (5)
9	sweatysock41 (17)
10	quinn (17)
11	timgolfy (16)
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)(21)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder (12)
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID) (10)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(16)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(17)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(7)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(8)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)(16)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)(19)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)(13)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(18)
27	GB72 (20)
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)
33	Paul1874 (26)
34	Jake Graham (APGC) (6)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)*
36	Chris Morris (APGC)(18)
37	Barry Webb (APGC)(19)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)(0)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*(8)
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms) (18)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)(20)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)(18)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)(14)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)(13)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)(22)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)(17)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)(18)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer) (10)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)(10)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)(10)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)(7)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell) (18)
*53	 Alison White (APGC Ladies)*
54      Thomas Garlich (Luton Hoo)(12) 
55      Kevin Clark  (Luton Hoo)(11)
56      Edzard Grefe (Luton Hoo)(12) 
57      Neil Baily (Luton Hoo)(24)

Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: *Â£1,245*
Gift Aid:Â£273.75


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think steve kane is off 12,  don't know about hayden jones or rob harrison


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

Preliminary draw for 2011 HFH Charity day.
I'll be going out 1st so I can get stuff ready for when the teams start to come in.

Names in bold are paying their deposit on the day.








*Prizes*
Individual Stableford
Best team (Average score)
Nearest Pin 7th
Longest drive 12th

*Rules*
No Gimmees!!!!! Putt out
Pick up if you can't score
Buy raffle tickets!!!!
Bid in the auction!!
Have fun!!


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

Managed to get up to 62 in the end, (maybe 63) with a bit of last minute ringing around.

Preliminary estimate of what I think we could raise is:

Â£25 deposits & donations already received, (Inc gift aid): Â£1550 

Deposits still to come +gift aid = Â£656

Raffle tickets (Â£10 a strip assume sell 60 strips) = Â£600 + Â£150 gift aid

Wrist bands: 100 @ Â£2 = Â£200

Auction = Anyones guess but I'm guessing around the Â£1500 mark in all + Â£375 gift aid..........

Here's my stab!!! .........Â£5,000.......any one else want to guess?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2011)

Getting excited now. Comp on Sunday for a warm up then the big event on Monday. Glad to be teamed up with TimGolfy, will be good to see the legend in action. 

Â£5000 will be a massive achievement but seems possible. What have we got in the auction?


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

Auction items so far and my guesstimates (hope I'm being conservative as we have a few "generous" people coming):

I also have a few more prizes up my sleeve perhaps, eg I've got a cricket ball that I'm going to get Jeff Thompson to sign...


Limited edition print	200
Orka irons	350
Orka stand bag	100
Go-Kart trolley	200
Stewart trolley	150
Powakaddy bag	100
4 ball Aldwickbury Park	100
4 ball Luton Hoo	125
Signed West Indies cricket bat	200


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

lol average team score prize and Rick picks himself a crack squad of cat 1 golfers, mbn 

Looking forward to it, should be good fun and looking forward to meeting multiple forumites, gutted not to be drawn with Tim HUGE Golfy though


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

lol average team score prize and Rick picks himself a crack squad of cat 1 golfers, mbn 

Looking forward to it, should be good fun and looking forward to meeting multiple forumites, gutted not to be drawn with Tim HUGE Golfy though 

Click to expand...

Â£100 to the auction and you can play with him!!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

Ill just have to put up with watching him off the first tee then


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 3, 2011)

fundy, Tim is of the 10th...

hope my game shows some improvement after my lesson. 


looking forward to it.


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

good spot sir lol, didnt notice it was a split tee start, we'll find the 10th to watch 

look forward to playing with you on monday, we'll put the low handicap team to the sword


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

1st and 10th tees are side by side! Brings cameras and videos!!


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 3, 2011)

My first shot is up for auction:

Â£200 top, 30 yards
Â£150 slice/hook
Â£50 middle, 230 yards


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

surely after the last forum meet the first one comes for free


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

My first shot is up for auction:

Â£200 top, 30 yards
Â£150 slice/hook
Â£50 middle, 230 yards
		
Click to expand...

It's a slight dogleg to the right with a huge oak tree in the way.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 3, 2011)

Having played this course before Fundy you're better off having a few shots up your sleeve. Not an easy course and pretty long in places. I had the hooks last year and couldnt buy a putt on the greens (which I found difficult)


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

lol average team score prize and Rick picks himself a crack squad of cat 1 golfers, mbn 

Click to expand...

I can pretty much guarantee we won't won with me dragging the team down


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

Having played this course before Fundy you're better off having a few shots up your sleeve. Not an easy course and pretty long in places. I had the hooks last year and couldnt buy a putt on the greens (which I found difficult)
		
Click to expand...

I played it last night and the greens were true but a little slow. I had a word with the manager and asked him to shave them!!! He said they would give them a good cut. They also had cut them this morning so I played them at their longest Pre cut height.

They won't be anywhere near as fast as Beau, but they'll be OK.

I also hit the 271 yd par 3 to 6 feet (playing only 269 last night. )  

Missed the birdie though


----------



## quinn (Jun 3, 2011)

thats what i like fundy , confidence, you lead the way and we'll follow


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rick, are you going to be dressed a little bit more conservatively than at Beau?


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

Rick, Pete Holden is off 16


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope not, some traditions are sacrosanct!

Handicaps
Rob Harrison - 26 (society)
Hayden Jones - 15 (society)

nice outing today - matchplay - poor start, went to 4 down, then had a good spell to win 2&1


----------



## fundy (Jun 3, 2011)

nice comeback viscount


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was a bit disappointed with the somewhat reserved attire at Beau.  I had reason to believe that Rick and Murph would make some sort of fashion statement.  Perhaps I'll need my shades on Monday!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Some times you win, some times you lose. It doesn't pay to be predictable. 

Also, dress like a clown play like a clown.


----------



## rickg (Jun 3, 2011)

Also, dress like a clown play like a clown.
		
Click to expand...

Dress like a pimp, play like a gimp!


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit
Handicaps in brackets

Few more added tonight up to 68 now... 

*1	rickg (8)
2	fundy (10)
3	full_throttle (28)
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)(17)
5	viscount17 (20)
6	murphthemog (9)
7	jammydodger (4)
8	pieman (5)
9	sweatysock41 (17)
10	quinn (17)
11	timgolfy (16)
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(15)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(12)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)(21)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(26)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder (12)
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID) (10)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(16)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(17)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(7)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(8)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)(16)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)(19)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)(13)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(18)
27	GB72 (20)
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(12)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(11)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(15)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(17)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(16)
33	Paul1874 (26)
34	Jake Graham (APGC) (6)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)
36	Chris Morris (APGC)(18)*
37	Barry Webb (APGC)(19)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)(0)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*(8)
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms) (18)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)(20)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)(18)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)(14)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)(13)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)(22)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)(17)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)(18)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer) (10)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)(10)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)(10)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)(7)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell) (18)
*53	 Alison White (APGC Ladies)*
54      Thomas Garlich (Luton Hoo)(12) 
55      Kevin Clark  (Luton Hoo)(11)
56      Edzard Grefe (Luton Hoo)(12) 
57      Neil Baily (Luton Hoo)(24)
58      Martin Luck (APGC)(10)
59      Lucinda Mileham (APGC Ladies)(3)
60      Angela Mileham (APGC Ladies) (36)
61      Paul Simpson Luton Hoo (0)
*62	Shail Saggar (APGC) (17)*
63      Rick Garvey (APGC) (4)
64      Rick Garvey's son 
*65      Nick Oddey (APGC)(20)
66      Rob Flanagan (APGC)*(18)
67      Rob Flanagan nephew
68      Tim Fox (APGC) (12)


Still spaces available for Forum members new and old.


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: Â£1,320
Gift Aid:Â£292.50


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2011)

Will update the draw tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit
Handicaps in brackets

*1	rickg (8)
2	fundy (10)
3	full_throttle (28)
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)(17)
5	viscount17 (20)
6	murphthemog (9)
7	jammydodger (4)
8	pieman (5)
9	sweatysock41 (17)
10	quinn (17)
11	timgolfy (16)
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(15)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(12)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)(21)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(26)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder (12)
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID) (10)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(16)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(17)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(7)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(8)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)(16)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)(19)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)(13)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(18)
27	GB72 (20)
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(12)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(11)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(15)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(17)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(16)
33	Paul1874 (26)
34	Jake Graham (APGC) (6)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)
36	Chris Morris (APGC)(18)*
37	Barry Webb (APGC)(19)
*38	Chris Field (APGC)(0)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)*(8)
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms) (18)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)(20)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)(18)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)(14)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)(13)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)(22)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)(17)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)(18)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer) (10)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)(10)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)(10)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)(7)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell) (18)
*53	 Alison White (APGC Ladies)*
54      Thomas Garlich (Luton Hoo)(12) 
55      Kevin Clark  (Luton Hoo)(11)
56      Edzard Grefe (Luton Hoo)(12) 
57      Neil Baily (Luton Hoo)(24)
58      Martin Luck (APGC)(10)
59      Lucinda Mileham (APGC Ladies)(3)
60      Angela Mileham (APGC Ladies) (36)
61      Paul Simpson Luton Hoo (0)
*62	Shail Saggar (APGC) (17)*
63      Rick Garvey (TBC)(APGC) (4)
64      Rick Garvey's son (TBC) 
*65      Nick Oddey (APGC)(20)
66      Rob Flanagan (APGC)(18)
67      Jack Flanagan *(16)
68      Tim Fox (APGC) (12)
69      Theo Saddis (TBC) (5)


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: Â£1,345
Gift Aid:Â£298.75


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rick, you are doing a fantastic Job on this, top marks. Fantastic effort.


----------



## rickg (Jun 4, 2011)

Rick, you are doing a fantastic Job on this, top marks. Fantastic effort.
		
Click to expand...

You can show your appreciation by bidding on the cricket bat!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I flipping hate cricket. Dull, with a capital d. On the other hand I am currently gathering fire wood for my chimnea, so if it's cheap enough.....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Timgolfyis in possession of a Dozen ProV1s for tomorrow's prizes, Rick, there was defo 12 in there, cont em before he tees off in the morning 

Best of luck to everyone competing tomorrow, hope you raise a crud load of cash for a very good cause.


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Timgolfyis in possession of a Dozen ProV1s for tomorrow's prizes, Rick,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate!!


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit
Handicaps in brackets

*1	rickg (8)
2	fundy (10)
3	full_throttle (28)
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)(17)
5	viscount17 (20)
6	murphthemog (9)
7	jammydodger (4)
8	pieman (5)
9	sweatysock41 (17)
10	quinn (17)
11	timgolfy (16)
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(15)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(12)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)(21)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(26)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder (12)
17	Stephen Simmons (?????)
18	Alan Venning (HDID) (10)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(16)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(17)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(7)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(8)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)(16)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)(19)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)(13)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(18)
27	GB72 (20)
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(12)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(11)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(15)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(17)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(16)
33	Paul1874 (26)
34	Jake Graham (APGC) (6)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)
36	Chris Morris (APGC)(18)
37	Barry Webb (APGC)(19)
38	Chris Field (APGC)(0)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)(8)*
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms) (18)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)(20)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)(18)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)(14)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)(13)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)(22)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)(17)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)(18)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer) (10)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)(10)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)(10)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)(7)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell) (18)
*53	 Alison White (APGC Ladies)(26)*
54      Thomas Garlich (Luton Hoo)(12) 
55      Kevin Clark  (Luton Hoo)(11)
56      Edzard Grefe (Luton Hoo)(12) 
57      Neil Baily (Luton Hoo)(24)
58      Martin Luck (APGC)(10)
59      Lucinda Mileham (APGC Ladies)(3)
60      Angela Mileham (APGC Ladies) (36)
61      Paul Simpson Luton Hoo (0)
*62	Shail Saggar (APGC) (17)*
63      Rick Garvey (APGC) (4)
64      Rick Garvey's son 
*65      Nick Oddey (APGC)(20)
66      Rob Flanagan (APGC)(18)
67      Jack Flanagan *(16)
68      Tim Fox (APGC) (12)
69      Theo Saddis (TBC) (5)


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: Â£1,370
Gift Aid:Â£305


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 5, 2011)

Are we jacket and tie after, or is golf kit ok?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Timgolfyis in possession of a Dozen ProV1s for tomorrow's prizes, Rick,
		
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot mate!!  

Click to expand...

My pleasure for such a great cause!


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Golf kit OK, but bring a change of clothes in case of rain. Showering/Changing facilities available.

Weather looks OK at the moment:


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Rick, are you going to be dressed a little bit more conservatively than at Beau?   

Click to expand...

I'm going with a patriotic theme. Whether it works or not remains to be seen........


----------



## quinn (Jun 5, 2011)

some poulter-esque trousers ???


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

some poulter-esque trousers ???
		
Click to expand...

Nothing quite so extravagant I'm afraid, just a combination of Red, White & Blue...... sorry to disappoint!


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Latest Draw. Some times have been changed to accomodate travel requests, so please check...


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry if it's already been posted somewhere rick, but could you post a schedule for the day?


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Some logistics for tomorrow:

Address:

Luton Hoo Hotel, Golf & Spa,
The Mansion House,
Luton,
Bedfordshire,
LU1 3TQ

Directions:

Junction 10 M1 follow the dual carriageway off the motorway for about 1/2 mile. Take the 3rd exit from the roundabout onto the A1081 signed for Harpenden.

Luton Hoo is about 1 mile on the left. Go through the gates and drive for about 3/4 mile. Go past the Mansion bearing right and continue to the Golf Club house, (Adams Brasserie). It's about 1/4 mile drive past the clubhouse and the car park  about another 200 yards on the left.

There are lockers available for a refundable Â£1.

There's a warm up area for hitting irons and a practice putting green.

No need to change afterwards if you don't want, but advisable to bring a change of clothes in case it rains. There are facilities to shower and change, (we are using the gents and ladies changing rooms and the Ladies are using the Spa changing room.

After the golf we have a 2 course meal, (Chicken and a dessert, veggie option available), then we have the raffle prize giving and auction......bring cash!!!!!!

If anyone needs to contact me in the morning, call the golf club on 01582 698856 and they'll get a message to me.

Any questions?

See you in the morning


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry if it's already been posted somewhere rick, but could you post a schedule for the day?
		
Click to expand...

Turn up, drink coffee, warm up, play golf, drink, eat, drink, buy raffle tickets, win prizes, drink, bid for auction prizes, drink, go home......post pictures and write up on Forum....wait for abuse about 1st tee shot which will probably be topped about 20 yards!!    

see ya tomorrow bud!


----------



## Leftie (Jun 5, 2011)

Have a great day guys and gals.

Sorry I can't be with you.


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers Roger!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck tommorow rick,sorry i cant be there.
Stick me down for Â£25 donation.pay you at blackmoor.


----------



## rickg (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck tommorow rick,sorry i cant be there.
Stick me down for Â£25 donation.pay you at blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks PJ....you can donate yourself via credit card on line at the following link mate.... 

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyandFriendsHFH2011


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Forgot to mention, MikeH has donated 3 x 12 month subscriptions for Golf Monthly.....thanks Mike


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Names in bold have paid their Â£25 deposit
Handicaps in brackets
Final list...

*1	rickg (8)
2	fundy (10)
3	full_throttle (28)
4	Steve Owen (APGC VC)(17)
5	viscount17 (20)
6	murphthemog (9)
7	jammydodger (4)
8	pieman (5)
9	sweatysock41 (17)
10	quinn (17)
11	timgolfy (16)
12	Hayden Jones (Rocketeers)(15)
13	Steve Kane (Rocketeers)(12)
14	Rob Panell (SO guest)(21)
15	Robert Harrison (Rocketeers)(26)
16	Jefferson Kibble (APGC) Current HFH holder (12)
17	Stephen Simmons (Rayners GS)(22)
18	Alan Venning (HDID) (10)
19	Tom Hooks (Bushey GCC)(16)
20	Neil Jessop (Bushey GCC)(17)
21	Alan Storer (Bushey GCC)(7)
22	Pete Horbury (Bushey GCC)(8)
23	Eric Matthews (APGC)(16)
24	Gary Black (APGC -EM)(19)
25	David Hodson(APGC -EM)(13)
26	Tim Cunningham(APGC -EM)(18)
27	GB72 (20)
28	Kate Kitchener (APGC Ladies)(12)
29	Sheila Waltham (APGC Ladies)(11)
30	Gill Lee (APGC Ladies)(15)
31	Anna Greenwood (APGC Ladies)(17)
32	Peter Holden (Fundy's guest)(16)
33	Paul1874 (26)
34	Jake Graham (APGC) (6)
35	Naz Ball (APGC Ladies)
36	Chris Morris (APGC)(18)
37	Barry Webb (APGC)(19)
38	Chris Field (APGC)(0)
39	Tom Norman (APGC)(8)*
40	Dave Johnson(Carpenters Arms) (18)
41	Danny Weadick(Carpenters Arms)(20)
42	Pat O'Brien(Carpenters Arms)(18)
43	Barry Fortune(Carpenters Arms)(14)
44	Colin Winn(Carpenters Arms)(13)
45	Billy Codd(Carpenters Arms)(22)
46	Jim Thompson(Carpenters Arms)(17)
47	Steve Etherston(Carpenters Arms)(18)
48      Mick Harford (Footballer) (10)
49      Jeff Thomson (cricketer) (MH guest)(10)
50      Kev McBride (Footballer) (MH guest)(10)
51	Gary Poole(MH guest)(7)
52	Simon Bosket (Honeywell) (18)
*53	 Alison White (APGC Ladies)(26)*
54      Thomas Garlich (Luton Hoo)(12) 
55      Kevin Clark  (Luton Hoo)(11)
56      Edzard Grefe (Luton Hoo)(12) 
57      Neil Baily (Luton Hoo)(24)
58      Martin Luck (APGC)(10)
59      Lucinda Mileham (APGC Ladies)(3)
60      Angela Mileham (APGC Ladies) (36)
61      Paul Simpson Luton Hoo (0)
*62	Shail Saggar (APGC) (17)*
63      Rick Garvey (APGC) (4)
*64      Ryan Garvey (APGC) (20) *
*65      Nick Oddey (APGC)(20)
66      Rob Flanagan (APGC)(18)
67      Jack Flanagan (APGC)*(16)
68      Tim Fox (APGC) (12)
69      Theo Saddis (APGC) (5)


Target: Â£3,000
Total raised to date: Â£1,395
Gift Aid:Â£311.25


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hosing down here in Watford. Good job we aren't going out for a while.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 6, 2011)

I've packed my waterproofs and written my winners speech. I'll be heading off in 10 minutes , cya all there.


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all! 

Rain looks to be easing off..BBC weather forecast shows White cloud from 10:00.......11 - 15 degrees and 6 mph winds.

Safe trip everyone....see you soon.


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 6, 2011)

Running late. Very heavy traffic on M4.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck Rick. Sorry i can't be with you, but hope the day goes well, and you make 'loads of money'


----------



## john0 (Jun 6, 2011)

Running late. Very heavy traffic on M4.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because too many people are sat in their cars using internet forums!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 6, 2011)

was working in Kimpton this morning Rick and got drenched, tools soaked etc. Hope it was a bit kinder for all of you. 

Hope you all are having a blinding day


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Unfortunately had to leave straight after my round to get home to look after the kids, but had a cracking day in the company of Rick, Murph and Jammy.

Thanks to Rick for organising the event for such a great charity. Weather wasn't the best for about 2 or 3 holes, but after that it was fine golfing weather, despite the sun not making an appearance!!

Hope the rest of the day went well Rick.


----------



## timgolfy (Jun 6, 2011)

Many thanks to rickg for organising a HUGEly successful day for HFH.  He never stopped working from start to finish, and I think we all owe rick a beer (or money so he can buy some proper trousers).


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cheers rick, a well organised very enjoyable day. Great company in the form of jammy dodger, pieman, and Rickg. One day I'll bring my a game, promise. Not sure when though.

Got home in time to carry some railway sleepers up to the end of the garden, and barrow up 0.6 m3 of wood chip.
More to do tomorrow, so still no time to practice.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 6, 2011)

Any good pictures from the day...???


----------



## viscount17 (Jun 6, 2011)

sadly I don't think many cameras were in evidence.

as has been said, but worth repeating, a huge vote of thanks to rick for all the hard work he has put into this event. I'll leave it to rick to tally up the final result but suffice to say that the original target of Â£3K has been well and truly busted.

there is no doubt that GB's sterling efforts in bringing in the donations for the auction, and the generosity of the donors - orka, gokart, stewart golf, yonex, galvin green, and all the others, made hitting a new high possible.

it may have been in that moment of euphoria knowing that it was all over but rick did say he'd do it again next year - so start saving.


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Results:







Places & prizes:







List of auction winners, final total & some photos to follow.....


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Photo's....the fuzzy ones weren't taken by me!!

http://photobucket.com/LutonHoo2011


----------



## rickg (Jun 6, 2011)

Auction list:


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2011)

Preliminary total raised: Â£5852.08







Included in this is Â£1860 to collect from the auction bidders.

Also we still have the Powakaddy bag to auction when we receive it and I have some wristbands still to sell.

*This should take us over the Â£6,000 mark when we have finished, which is double what we set out to raise.*

A huge thanks to GB72 for organising most of the prizes and to everyone who has contributed towards this amazing total


----------



## fundy (Jun 7, 2011)

A huge thanks to Rick for a cracking day, well organised and smoothly run.

Nice to put some more faces to forumites names, especially Quinn and Full Throttle, was great fun playing with you guys and look forward to playing again, Viscount and GB72 look forward to a game in the foreseeable future, as well as meeting guys like JammyDodger, Sweaty Sock and the legend that is Timgolfy.

As always with forum organised games, looking forward to the next one already

All in all was a cracking day, decent money was raised for H4H and all went home happy

ps forgot the camera so no piccies, sorry


----------



## Leftie (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done Rick and GB72.

Awesome.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! Massive congratulations to all involved. That is an absolutely massive total! 

Nice work by everyone who helped with the organisation and well done Rick for spear-heading the whole thing. Looking forward to next year already


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd like to add my thanks to Rick for organising the day. Thats a terrific total that has been donated by some very generous people. Thanks also to GB72 for getting some superb prizes donated by the generous manufacturers also.

Thoroughly enjoyed my round with Rick,Pieman and Murph (once Rick finally turned up on the tee). Half dressed and running to the tee he proceeded to just smash one down the middle nearly as far as me  

4 hours of mickey taking later and some good golf played by all of us at times (especially Pieman with his 37 points). Plenty of laughs and I have to say once the rain disappeared it took Rick's golf with it  

Here's a couple of photos I managed to take
Pieman blasting another laser like iron






Rick holing out 






Ricks doing his flapping chicken impression ? or practicing his lightning rod stance ?






Spot the balls in the next 2 photos , Piemans going arrow straight on a lovely trajectory and Ricks going .......


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2011)

Latest update is below. I'm just chasing up the money for 2 remaining auction items and I still have to upload the wristband money, (still have 8 to get rid of!).

Also I need to work out how they associate GrumpyJocks Â£200 donation to our funds as it doesn't show on the Charity page.

Final total is looking in the region of Â£6,500







Any more photos lurking out there?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2011)

If it does not throw a spanner in the works, there is one more auction item to come. Callaway were a bit late responding but there is a FT-9 Tour driver on the way (do not know shaft or loft until it arrives). Should be here by the weekend and then up on the for sale section.


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2011)

Should be here by the weekend and then up on the for sale section.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet!


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2011)

Well that was spooky!!! Just received the Â£160 for the trolley so only 1 outstanding now from the assistant pro at my club for Â£50......


----------



## rickg (Jun 17, 2011)

Received the final auction money now (subject to the yet to occur Callaway driver auction)


----------



## GB72 (Jun 17, 2011)

Had a card through the door last night so should be able to pick the driver up in the morning and will be on the for sale section tomorrow afternoon/evening


----------



## rickg (Jul 5, 2011)

All monies are in now, (just paid the Â£232 we raised from the donations for 100 wristbands - thanks to the Blackmoor crew for taking the last 8 off me.. ). 

That has taken us to Â£6,504.50.

I just need to call the HFH team in the morning to see how I get GrumpyJock's Â£200 attributed to our event.

Thanks to everyone involved....it's been emotional ...roll on next year...


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2011)

Top effort Rick, well done mate


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant effort Rick, and all your helpers.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done Rik an outstanding effort.
next year will be difficult to beat then.
Have to think ahead about prizes and such like.
Had no word back from H4H about the cheque yet.


----------



## rickg (Jul 6, 2011)

Had no word back from H4H about the cheque yet.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to a nice lady at HFH today, she's looking into it.


----------

